# 8' Boss skid steer plow



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

8' Boss Plow for skidsteer. Works great in good condition. Selling for $2,000 OBO or trade for 18'-20' open trailer. Willing to travel.


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

$1,800 OBO


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump... I'd trade for a 8' flatbed or landscape equipment.


----------



## slim_blevins (Nov 3, 2009)

Still for sale ?


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

It has sold. I apologize


----------



## slim_blevins (Nov 3, 2009)

no worries


----------

